# Photography Archiving Ideas



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got a digital camera and a few SD cards, I download them on to the MAC and although I haven't for while I back up using a WD hard drive.

1.Can someone recommend a programme for the Mac to organise my photos. At the moment they are all downloaded just by inserting the SD card in and importing the pictures but will be running in to hundreds of files.

2.Also not sure if I am doing it wrong but using the Mac Photo app , it seems you can't preview very easily. Is a card reader for an ipad worth getting and should i get an official Apple one?

3.Also anyone use a WD drive and recommend how I can set up archiving in a better fashion then it just dumping the files without any catalogue set up.

4. I do have a separate Apple disc drive. I assume I should do a back up on to Disc as well - any particular programme I should use?

5.Finally apart from iCloud, how should I back my iphone pictures up the best way? - just use Itunes? Ideally I want them all on a storage device(WD) and maybe backed up to CD so I have 2 separate copies.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I’ll be interested in seeing what the opinions are on this I currently have 7000 ish photos backed up on the iCloud at the moment.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I took ages to set up sub folders for my 30k plus pics and 500+ videos, know all on iCloud it’s great on phone and iPad and the Apple TV , I can’t pretend it was easy and not time consuming but know when I load up from sad card to MacBook Pro I just put on sub files and it auto loads to iCloud


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I took ages to set up sub folders for my 30k plus pics and 500+ videos, know all on iCloud it's great on phone and iPad and the Apple TV , I can't pretend it was easy and not time consuming but know when I load up from sad card to MacBook Pro I just put on sub files and it auto loads to iCloud


I've done the same, although I started a few years back so there was less to set up.

I found it easier just to sort by years and then number the sub files to keep them in date order. Something like this -

>2017
>2018
>2019>01. Jan - New Years Eve Party
>02. Jan - Jim Bob's Birthday
>03. Jan - Day trip to Weston
>04. Feb - Valentines Day Party
>05. Feb - Forest Walk​
Makes it easy for the Mrs to find what she's looking for too, old kids photos etc.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shiny said:


> I've done the same, although I started a few years back so there was less to set up.
> 
> I found it easier just to sort by years and then number the sub files to keep them in date order. Something like this -
> 
> ...


I had all mine on photo bucket so was a real pain, yes we had kids birthdays folders and also each years holidays have been separate sub folders to easy to get all info.
its great when I take pics to sell stuff on FB as all pics go up to icloud and I can just ad into market place in a matter in seconds from any device


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

For me the back up is 2 fold, some sort of cloud service and I also hold physical external drive storage.

I would also advocate a second drive storage for any vital/very valuable photos.


SBM


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SBM said:


> For me the back up is 2 fold, some sort of cloud service and I also hold physical external drive storage.
> 
> I would also advocate a second drive storage for any vital/very valuable photos.
> 
> SBM


Yes I also back up to portable HD through time machine as well and I have copy on my sinology disk station that I can back up to if need be as well for work.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

If you have Amazon Prime, you get unlimited photo storage as part of Amazon Photos including RAW files. As well as locally holding files on my NAS, I have the mac app setup to upload to Amazon Cloud whenever the NAS folders are updated. Worth a 30 day trial to see if the setup works for you https://amzn.to/2WshI0P


----------

